# Hey!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay...

I have your attention? 

I have been so pissed off with hearing that we will loose our marine life within 30 years, that the polar bears will have no solid ice to live on soon and that BC's beautiful ancent forests have been destroyed from winds... Toronto is friggin mild as hell along with half of the country!
Its just not right...

I walk downtown and find dead or near death birds who have gotten stuck in our maze of shiny buildings.
I find my mums cat has slaughtered a rather rare woodpecker... A well fed cat.. with bell...
i usually pick trash out of a childhood play spot in a ravine.... the little stream runs with rust.

Its really just not right...

And now that i have been thinking of planning for a family... i worry. Because i enjoy nature, camping... the sky, the whole shabang but it wont be there for them! What the hell will they be able to enjoy?

Anyway... i am half tanked but i found this website with lots of excellent and EASY things you can do to help your community. Give a little back... no wait... i think we owe a HUGE debt...not just a little. 
I dont want to offend the cocaroach by saying that we breed just like them... and are a pest to some. 
At least they are here for a reason.... We do nothing but damage and consume.

WHO IS THE PEST?!

Take a moment... go through the list... pick somthing that is realistic for you to do.  It will not only add to your comminuty but gain you a little Karma and those warm fuzzies inside.
Start teaching your kids that the wonderful stuff they see today will soon be gone if dont start doing somthing

http://www.hww.ca/hww.asp?id=43&pid=3
Thank you.


----------

